
Data layout affects memory performance - signa11
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/04/02/how-data-layout-affects-memory-performance/
======
coldacid
Getting rid of padding bytes would be great were it not for the number of
processor families that _require_ multi-byte types to be aligned in some way.
Even processors that don't require alignment tend to perform better with
alignment.

I'm not saying that we can't work around alignment issues _and_ get rid of
padding bytes, but it's not a simple "oh just do this" as the article seems to
imply.

